# look at my new babies



## big-t (Mar 20, 2008)

well after day 30 i decieded to strip my female and omg. I counted 10 times and count between 33 and 37 little guys ,my first time as a dad and my first time stripping everything went great,hope you like .All burundi


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

Heh - very nice! Cute little buggers when they are small.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumb: opcorn: 8) :dancing: :dancing: :dancing:


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

They look great. You have a really good number from her too. Congrats.

Im sure you know but if you ever strip earlier and they have any of the egg sack left intact that jagged rock would rip the egg sacs that hang below the belly area. you would want it smooth in the tank , no rocks, no gravel. I mention this cause most fronts from what i hear dont hold as long as your female did. Dont want to have any losses. Really small ones (1 week or less) need a egg tumbler.


----------



## big-t (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone,ya i was going to take evrything out of the tank , but at day 30 which is today,i saw her open her mouth a little and saw that the sacks were already gone so i took the chance and luckily it worked out,none of the fish have any sac left.. yeahhh


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

That is so awesome! Cute little boogers and very nice pics!

Russ


----------



## chago (Mar 4, 2008)

was it a female in your acrylic tanck?, cause if it was it means they loved their new house!!!!

Congrats!!!! they look great!!! :thumb:


----------



## big-t (Mar 20, 2008)

No not the acrylic 150 .it was my glass 95 gal 60 long 24 tall 15 wide ,so now im hoping the new big tank will get my other females going...


----------



## brettokok (Dec 5, 2006)

congratulations! Make sure to take lots of pics..they grow sooo fast!


----------



## GJx (Mar 13, 2003)

NICE!!

Good number from her!


----------



## Gary Biggs (May 28, 2008)

very cool, and nice picks. did you smoke a cigar. lol


----------



## Gary Biggs (May 28, 2008)

what was the number?


----------



## big-t (Mar 20, 2008)

i got 37 happy growing very fast lttle dudes


----------



## Gary Biggs (May 28, 2008)

congrats dude. It's a blast when things work out, fun to watch. I only caught the end of that conversation I think. What kind are they? are they wild caught, g1, f1,? I've got a colony of wild caught mpimbwe blues. 2 males different ages, 6 females different ages all from different batches. (no inbreeding. lol) Got lots of other wild caught breeders too. talk about them too, if you decide to stray from the fronts for a minute. lol I dig'em too though. Anyway, cool and congrats, keep up the good work. It's not as easy as people think to breed these finicky fish. thanks for replying, and we'll talk again, if you want. I'm taking some pictures of all my fish tomorrow, so I can show them too. k, peace, cute babies. Oh yeah, I've got a young colony of G1 mpimbwe blues too. With 1 G1 Moba purple thrown in. He's dominant too, kinda funny and cool. Just a hobby right. I wanna see if it'll throw some richer colors into the blues. Too much time on my hands, I guess. lol


----------



## Gary Biggs (May 28, 2008)

Oh yeah, was gonna say too. Do you have another smaller tank? 'Cause you just take mom out when she's ready. Put her in a smaller tank with somewhere to hide. But no sharp rocks and stuff in the tank. She'll spit'em out. And when you can go back into the room, without her trying to suck'em up anymore. She's ready to go back into the colony. She'll hide a bit and then work herself back into the format.


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

Very nice, good number of fry.


----------

